# Girl's Father Kills Lover, Throws Body In River



## Archived_Member16 (Feb 21, 2011)

*Girl's father kills lover, throws body in river*

I P Singh, TNN, Feb 22, 2011, 03.26am IST​ 
<!-- google_ad_section_start -->*KAPURTHALA:* In a case of honour killing, the father of a girl allegedly killed her lover, who was from a so-called lower caste, and threw his body in river Beas, early this month. ​ 
The accused, who has been arrested, reportedly told the police that he killed the boy to "save the honour of his family". The girl belonged to Jat community while the boy was from Valmiki community, which made the affair unacceptable to the girl's father. ​ 
According to police sources, the victim, Sandeep Singh, 20, of Choladha village, who was a cop in Punjab police and a promising Kabaddi player, had gone missing on February 6. He was to fly to Malaysia for a kabaddi tournament on February 14. Later his family learnt that he was kidnapped by the girl's father Balwinder Singh of neighbouring Lakh Waryan village. ​ 
The girl, Karamdeep Kaur, is a student of BA part-II, while the youth had given up his studies after plus two. ​ 
"Sandeep was preparing for his tournament when he went missing. We kept searching him, but failed," said Balkar Singh, uncle of the youth. He said that Sandeep and Karamdeep, who were class-fellows, had been having an affair since their school days. ​ 
"When Balwinder was rounded up and questioned on Monday he confessed to his crime," said SHO, Kabirpur, Narinder Pal Singh Aujla. He said that efforts were on to search for the body. Call details of Sandeep's mobile phone revealed that the last call made from his phone was to the girl's cell phone. ​

*source:* http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/Girls-father-kills-lover-throws-body-in-river/articleshow/7543789.cms​


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 22, 2011)

ASANKH GALWADDH HATTIAH KAMAYEH....
a classic DAILY MAIL story material.....except for the Punjabi flavour...
Human Life is worthless anyway among the teeming millions of India.....sad commentary on sikhs, punjabis, Indians...


----------



## minhas (Feb 22, 2011)

It's not a new story !! . Guru ji demolish the caste system but our community still believe in it.

Regards


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Feb 22, 2011)

Caste is just one of the many reasons involved..imho...Jatts have been known to kill jatts in the same manner...its a lot of reasons...too simplistic to blame just caste..
its  a fashion of news editors to twist and turn to make stories interesting...if it was a white woman and a sikh..even a supposedly low caste sikh ravdassiah/balmiki etc...the story stress will be on WHITE WOMAN..as stories last week on a British white woman vs cave man sikhs, babas coming out of caves, holy men, nihungs etc etc..the sikh mans zaatpaat never came up...anyway its sad..


----------

